# SAFETY FIRST THIS FESTIVE SEASON



## Clouder (22/12/15)

OK GUYS,

Being in the Public Safety Fraternity (EMS, Community Safety, Disaster Management, Traffic, etc) please allow me this time to URGE you guys to be safe out there this Festive Season.

Guys, If you're planning on going away, please drive safely on the roads! Please, stick to the speed limits and always consider fellow road users! Don't be the d@@s who wants to drive at 160kph and pushes everyone else out of his way and putting all the other road user's lives at risk! That is seriously NOT COOL!

When we go out on scene and there's torn apart people lying splattered all over the blacktop, it is NOT a pretty sight, and one always wonders who was the d@@s that caused this. A taxi driver cramming 24 people into a Quantum or that damn Range Rover Sport driver who thinks his d!ck is 3meters long, so he has the RIGHT to cruize at 210Kph... Having to go to the homes of families to break the news of the death of loved ones is something no-one wants to do.

So please! Take it easy, and buckle up!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (22/12/15)

+1 on what @Clouder said

Take it slow and stop over 
then take a pic of your vape gear and post it on the forum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (22/12/15)

If I may add to the OP (Install *UBER* on your phone - you might save more than only your life):

*Alcohol does not tolerate unrighteousness*

or

*Drank verdra nie ongeregtigheid nie*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------

